# Jordanelle bass fishing?



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I am fairly new to bass fishing and have never fished just for bass at Jordanelle. I was thinking of heading there in my boat on 8/5 at about 6 pm. Anyone care to share a few tips or give their opinion of how the fishing might be?
Thanks.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I am no expert but we fond some fish in the rock cliff arm along the far bank. Within 15 feet was best. We also caught some just south of the ramp near some pipes. I was using light colored tube jigs but I hear Senkos are working. Good luck up there.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

You should be able to have a good time. Look for margains of weeds or grasses adjacent to a deeper drop off. The colors of lures seem to vary through the day, so try different things. If you have a fishfinder, it can help figure out the pattern for the day. If all else fails, you could try a worm and bobber next to the weeds and get a few yummy perch and a bass or two. See if you can run into a couple of my pals from the past 3 weeks. :wink: 

Good luck.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks guys, I had a blast. We fished from 6:30 pm to 9:15 or so.The guy I took had never caught a bass and on his 5th or 6th cast he caught a dandy 3 lb'er. I could only raise 4 smaller fish with the largest of mine being about 12 or 13 inches.
The fish would tap my senko drop shotted but not hang on. All fish were caught with green 3" curly tails.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

shaner said:


> The fish would tap my senko drop shotted but not hang on. All fish were caught with green 3" curly tails.


Great to hear you had a great time. Just one more tip if I may. If you are getting those "taps" on your lure, they are most likely perch. Usually, the bass will hit with a steady pull or you will see the line move or feel pressure. Sometimes, if you don't react to the perch pecking at the bait, a bigger bass will follow and pound it. Also, in shallow water, I like to fish senkos "wacky rigged" often with a small split shot above the senko. Cast that out into likely areas and let them drop to the bottom, then reel it in a little and repeat. Once you get the hang of senkos, they are one of the most consistent ways to get good sized fish up there.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad you got into them up there!! Great advise on Catherder.


----------

